# Lowrance elite-5 dsi



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

I have one of these units on a boat I recently bought. However I cannot get the unit to power on. I'm pretty sure that the problem is there is corrosion on the power/transducer line. I tried to clean it off but no luck. I do get power on a volt meter to the input but maybe it's not enough? I don't want to pay 80 bucks for a new one with no guarantee that it will work, anyone got an idea of how I could test the main machine ? Would any of the marine shops have a test power cord ?


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

I have that unit on my kayak...I live in pace and work in west pensacola....if you want to come my way one day we could plug your screen into my power source/plug and see what happens...or I'd even be willing to meet you in pcola and "borrow" it overnight and do it for you to save you the trip


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

I would really appreciate that if you would test it for me, that would help me a lot! I could meet you en route home from work. Or I could drive up there one day, either way sounds great, I'll pm you my info.


----------

